

[Seriously OT] Led Zeppelin re-forming for concert - mattculbreth
http://www.cnn.com/2007/SHOWBIZ/Music/09/12/ledzeppelin.comeback/index.html

======
mattculbreth
I'll understand if this gets whacked, but I've known few hackers who weren't
big Zeppelin fans.

